# Ausgleichsgewichte sinnvoll, bzw. bis zu welchem Maß sinnvoll?



## Guinst (30. Mai 2015)

Hallo,

ich habe eine 2,70m Rute, die mit meiner Rolle etwa 2 fingerbreit vor dem Vorgriff in Balance ist.
Die Rute wiegt 163g. Ich halte die Rute gern mit dem Rollenfuss zwischen Ringfinger und kleinem Finger. Das geht, aber ich vermute, dass es noch besser geht, wenn der Schwerpunkt noch weiter hinten ist.
Wieviel Gramm im Heck wären sinnvoll? Klar ist mir, das es quatsch wäre sie am Rollenfuss auszubalancieren, da das nötige Gewicht zu viel wäre. Was wäre denn ein guter Kompromiss? Mit 40 Gramm wäre der Balancepunkt etwa in der Mitte des Vorgriffes, aber dann wiegt die Rute auch schon 200g und ich weiß nicht, ob sie dann schon anfängt nachzuschwingen.Mit 17g hätte sie noch ein schönes, schlankes Gewicht. 
Was würdet ihr machen? Ausgleichen? Nicht ausgleichen? Wenn Ausgleich, dann mit wie viel Gewicht?

Gruß!


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: Ausgleichsgewichte sinnvoll, bzw. bis zu welchem Maß sinnvoll?*

Die Frage kann dir keiner beantworten, das sind immer die eigenen Vorlieben. Mir ist eine leichte Rute lieber als eine perfekt ausbalancierte Rute. Beim einholen wird sie sowieso kopflastig.
Der Mehrwert hielt sich für mich in Grenzen weshalb die Gewichte wieder raus sind. Probier es einfach aus.


----------



## Guinst (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: Ausgleichsgewichte sinnvoll, bzw. bis zu welchem Maß sinnvoll?*

Stimmt, werd wohl beim nächsten Angeln mal ein paar Bleie drankleben und schauen wie sich das anfühlt.
Früher hat mich das nie interessiert, da hab ich einfach drauflosgekauft und drauflosgeangelt. Aber seit meinem Wiedereinstieg, gleichzeitigem Einstieg ins Spinnangeln und Entdeckung von Anglerforen lass ich mich ständig verunsichern. Balance, Rutengewicht, Schnur (Marke, Sorte, Durchmesser), etc. ...
Wohl zuviel Auswahl und zu viele Meinungen.

Gruß


----------



## Allrounder17 (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: Ausgleichsgewichte sinnvoll, bzw. bis zu welchem Maß sinnvoll?*

Nimm die Rute mit der ganzem Hand vorm Rollengriff!
Hasste nach 10min drin.
Und die Balance ist voll da


----------



## schlotterschätt (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: Ausgleichsgewichte sinnvoll, bzw. bis zu welchem Maß sinnvoll?*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Die Frage kann dir keiner beantworten, das sind immer die eigenen Vorlieben. Mir ist eine leichte Rute lieber als eine perfekt ausbalancierte Rute.



So isset ! #6

Also ick hab hier 'ne gute alte Rocke 1002 MH. (3,05m WG 50g),
die wiegt, laut Küchenwaage, 194 Gramm.
Um die an einer 4000er Stradic FA ( die auch immerhin schlappe 400g auf den Rippen hat) in "Balance" zu bringen, müsste ick einen 100g Bleiklotz hinten anbringen.|bigeyes
Will ick das ??? Nööööö ! #d
Im Gegenteil, ick mag's wenn die Rute "leicht in den Biss fällt".


----------



## Angler9999 (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: Ausgleichsgewichte sinnvoll, bzw. bis zu welchem Maß sinnvoll?*

Ich finde das mit dem Ausbalancieren ist kein muss. Oft ist es auch der Markt, der dem Kunden das aufzwingen will. Diese ganze Verallgemeinerung ist nicht sinnvoll.
Es gibt Einzelfälle wo ich es auch machen würde, meisten jedoch nicht.

Ich fische auch zum Teil Ruten um 160 gr. Da werde ich bestimmt nicht die Gewichtsvorteile dahin machen.


----------



## SAM77 (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ausgleichsgewichte sinnvoll, bzw. bis zu welchem Maß sinnvoll?*

ich wiederrum bin der meinung das es (für mich) sinvoll ist die rute auszubalancieren sie liegt nach meines erachtens besser in der hand und das zusätzliche gewicht stört mich überhaupt nicht

hab ne aspius 270 cm (die alte) mit einer stradic fj 4000 
und ne beastmaster 300 cm -100g wg mit einer technium fc 4000 bestückt
nach ein paar jahren fischen habe ich sie in der letzten schonzeitpause ausbalanciert
und finde es so um einiges besser

es muss halt jeder für sich entscheiden wie er es gerne hätte #h

MFG SAM


----------



## simmi321 (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ausgleichsgewichte sinnvoll, bzw. bis zu welchem Maß sinnvoll?*

Ich Angle auch lieber mit ausbalancierten Ruten , natürlich sollte alles in Maßen sein denn wenn man zuviel Gewicht anbringt kann es schnell zu schwer werden oder schwingen. Auf meinem Blog habe ich eine passende Anleitung bezüglich des ausbalancierens.


----------



## Fr33 (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ausgleichsgewichte sinnvoll, bzw. bis zu welchem Maß sinnvoll?*

ich balanciere ebenfalls alle meine Eigenbauten aus. Meist klappt das mit 15-20Gr im Heck. Hängt aber auch stark vom Aufbau ab ....

 Alte Ringkonzepte, kurze Splitgriffe usw. fördern es, dass fast alles 2,70m Kopflastig wird....


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ausgleichsgewichte sinnvoll, bzw. bis zu welchem Maß sinnvoll?*



Guinst schrieb:


> Mit 40 Gramm wäre der Balancepunkt etwa in der Mitte des Vorgriffes, aber dann wiegt die Rute auch schon 200g und ich weiß nicht, ob sie dann schon anfängt nachzuschwingen.Mit 17g hätte sie noch ein schönes, schlankes Gewicht.


Hast Du doch den Spielraum schon gut ermittelt. Ausprobieren!
Das Nachschwingen "am Arsch" mit dann punktuell zuviel Gewicht empfinde ich als am schlimmsten, hängt aber auch von der Stärke des Handteils ab. 
Mir reicht meist die Balance so, dass der Punkt noch gerade oben auf dem Vorgriff liegt, das ist schon mal merklich angenehmer, als wenn er weiter oben ist.

Gewicht bei 2 tlg Ruten sollte man immer nochmal getrennt angeben: je Spitzenteil und Handteil, bei mittig geteilten Ruten dann einfach vergleichbar. 
Bei 2,70m der mittleren WG-Klasse merkt man viel mehr, ob das Spitzenteil 25g oder 35g schwer ist, auch wenn das Handteil 150g oder mit schwereren Griffteilen 200g wiegt.

D.h. ich angele lieber mit der 25+200g als mit der 35+150g Ausführung.


----------



## davman (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ausgleichsgewichte sinnvoll, bzw. bis zu welchem Maß sinnvoll?*

Tach zusammen

Ich höre und lese immer wieder über das Balance/Gewichts Problem bei längeren (270) Ruten. Ihr seid da auf einem total falschem Weg. Eine Spinnrute muss(sollte) immer perfekt ausgewogen in der Hand liegen, da sonst die Rückmeldung zum Köder einfach schlechter ist. Davon abgesehen ist es einfach nur anstrengend, mit kopflastigen Ruten zu angeln. nun zu den Fakten: Ob eine Rute 150 ohne oder 300 gr mit Ausgleich wiegt, ändert nix an der Leistungsfähigkeit des Blanks. Ihr angelt doch praktisch nur mit dem Teil vor dem Griff (Wohlgemerkt Spinnruten fürs Süsswasser). Warum sollte ein Gewicht hinten denn auch die Biegekurve oder die Elastizität verändern??? Und das Mehrgewicht ist zu vernachlässigen bzw. es weg zu lassen kostet euch viel mehr Leistung der Rute. Warum lasst ihr euch in den Geschäften Ruten verkaufen, die nicht in der Mitte des Rollenfussen ausbalanciert sind? Ihr kauft damit nicht fertig gebaute Ruten, die dann bei Rutenbauern landen, um sie fertig zu machen. Einige Händler schwatzen dann was von Rolle als Ausgleichsgewicht. Bitte verlasst sofort und ohne Kommentar solche "Fach"geschäfte. Das ist falsch und frech.  Und wer greift greift denn bitte mit mit seinen Händen unterschiedlich weit von der eigenen Körperachse weg?? Die Hand umschließt doch instinktiv den Rollenfuss mit Mittel und Rinfinger. Leute ihr wollt angeln und nicht komplizierte Körperbeherrschung erlernen. Schaut euch doch zum Spass mal eine Selbstgebaute Rute bei einem Freund an und angelt damit mal ein paar Stunden. Dann werdet ihr die augen aufmachen und eure Ruten umbauen. |wavey:
Nebenbei ist das Rutenbauen ein sehr einfaches Handwerk, dass nahezu jeder schnell erlernen kann.
lg davman


----------



## chris1974 (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ausgleichsgewichte sinnvoll, bzw. bis zu welchem Maß sinnvoll?*

Wie balancierst Du die Rute aus? Macht Du das mit oder ohne Köder? Wenn mit, dann mit welchem? Weil unterschiedliche Köder sind unterschiedlich schwer. Abgesehen davon "ziehen" Wobbler die Rute vorne stärker runter als No-Action-Shads. Apropos.. balancierst Du den Stock für das Stillwasser oder für starke Strömung aus?
Abgesehen hält nicht jeder die Rute direkt am Rollenfuß; ich kenne ehrlich gesagt nur wenig die das so machen.
Außerdem ist es komplett falsch das ein Gewicht am Ende des Blanks keinen Einfluß auf das Verhalten der Rute hat. Also verbreite hier nicht solche Ammenmärchen, sonst glaubt das noch jemand.


----------



## davman (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ausgleichsgewichte sinnvoll, bzw. bis zu welchem Maß sinnvoll?*

Hi Chirs1974
selbstverständlich balanciert man eine Rute ohne Köder aus! Was für eine absurde Idee  Man möchtest doch genau diesen Köder möglich direkt in der Rute spüren. Und selbstverständlich ist die Strömung (weil ein variabler Parameter) in Sinne der Balance zu ingnorieren. Das Du nun keinen kennst, der seine Rute an einem neutralem Drehpunkt (ca. 200gr Rollengewicht) hält, scheint mir jetzt nicht unbedingt als Referenz zu dienen, sondern scheint eher das Ergebnis von Anpassung an schlechtes (weil nicht ausbalanciertes) Gerät zu sein. Es ist doch einfach nur logisch, das man das Gewicht der Rolle in den Drehpunkt setzt und nicht ausserhalb. Dort ist es doch einfach nur Masse, die bewegt werden muß.  In wieweit jetzt ein Gegengewicht einen Einfluß auf die relevanten Eigenschaften eines Blanks hat ist eine einfache physikalische Rechenaufgabe. Was soll sich auch verändern?? Elastizitätsmodul? NEIN, weil das Gewicht ja keinen Einfluß auf sie sich bewegenden Teile (alles vorm Rutenhalter und bei den heutigen Spitzenbetonten Spinnruten noch weiter vorn) Schnelligkeit? NEIN, gleicher Grund. Es kann sich doch nur etwas verändern, wenn sich eine Komponente zwischen Drehpunkt (Hand) und der Spitze sich ändert. 

Richtig ist dagegen, dass die Spitze gefühlt leichter wird. Wenn Du das meinst, hast Du recht, aber genau diese Veränderung will man doch genau haben um die Taktilität zu erhöhen. 

Wenn das also Ammenmärchen sind, dann empfiehlt es sich doch nochmal die Grundlagen der Hebelgesetze und der Biegemomente im Physikbuch nach zu lesen.

davman


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ausgleichsgewichte sinnvoll, bzw. bis zu welchem Maß sinnvoll?*



davman schrieb:


> Wenn das also Ammenmärchen sind, dann empfiehlt es sich doch nochmal die Grundlagen der Hebelgesetze und der Biegemomente im Physikbuch nach zu lesen.


Sehr gute Idee, mach mal! 



davman schrieb:


> NEIN, weil das Gewicht ja keinen Einfluß auf sie sich bewegenden Teile (alles vorm Rutenhalter und bei den heutigen Spitzenbetonten Spinnruten noch weiter vorn)


Du wirfst mit fest eingespannten Handteil und Griff? 

Das Problem liegt am "Arsch" der Rute, wenn das untere Ende rumzappelt (Golfschlägereffekt), insbesondere beim Abstoppen, nervt das durchaus mehr als eine leichte Kopflast - je nach persönlichem Empfinden natürlich.
Es geht um das zuviel, 80g Endkappe/Ballast an einer typischen Zanderrute dürfte die schon kräftig verwackeln.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ausgleichsgewichte sinnvoll, bzw. bis zu welchem Maß sinnvoll?*



davman schrieb:


> Schaut euch doch zum Spass mal eine Selbstgebaute Rute bei einem Freund an und angelt damit mal ein paar Stunden. Dann werdet ihr die augen aufmachen und eure Ruten umbauen. |wavey:


das ist auf jeden Fall empfehlenswert - sozusagen über den Gartenzaun gucken, wenn man sonst nur die Asia-Einheitsware mit Schaumgriff und egal kennt!


----------



## chris1974 (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ausgleichsgewichte sinnvoll, bzw. bis zu welchem Maß sinnvoll?*

Wieso dann ausbalancieren wenn man das ohne Köder macht und sich die Balance jedesmal ändert sobald man einen anderen Köder einsetzt? Rechnest Du da den Kleber bzw. den Gewichtsverlust durch das Aushärten oder das Befestigungsmaterial mit ein oder wird das grob geschätzt?

"Es kann sich doch nur etwas verändern, wenn sich eine Komponente zwischen Drehpunkt (Hand) und der Spitze sich ändert."
Richtig. Vollkommen richtig. Nur ist man mit dem greifen am Vorgriff flexibler als mit dem Einbau von Ausgleichsgewichten. 

Deine ganzen Ausschweifungen Richtung Physik erinnert mich irgendwie an Sheldon Cooper, als sie vor dem verschlossenen Werkzeugkasten stehen und ihn nicht aufbringen. Sammle erstmal Erfahrungen *am* Wasser und dann reden wir weiter.

Das ganze "Auf das Gramm genau ausbalancieren" hört sich zwar ganz nett an, ist aber totaler Blödsinn und fernab jeglicher Realität, weil man zuviel Variablen hat die man nicht ausgleichen kann (Strömung, Köder (Kombination von beidem), wieviel Schnur auf der Rolle ist zwecks Gewicht, wo der Schwerpunkt der Rolle ist, ...).
Meine SS2H ist mit einer Stella 4000 SW-B genauso ausbalanciert wie mit einer Branzino 3012.


----------



## davman (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ausgleichsgewichte sinnvoll, bzw. bis zu welchem Maß sinnvoll?*

@Nordlichtangler

Das stimmt bei 3,x langen Karpfenruten und noch mehr bei Brandungsruten. Bei klassischen Spinruten (z.B. fürs Zanderangeln) im Bereich 2,70 schwabbelt da bei mir nix. Ich habe gerade mal auf der Terasse 120Gr drangeklebt und einen Wurf simuliert. Da wabbelt immer noch nix.#c 

@chris
Da du nun eine SS2h anführst, so wage ich doch recht intensiv u bezweifeln, dass Christian nicht ausgewogene Ruten verkauft. Sicher nicht auf Gramm aber sie sollten doch nicht am oder gar vor der Foregrip ihre Balance haben. Aber ich kann es nicht belegen, da ich eine von ihm aufgebaute SS2h (das Kleinserienmodell) noch nicht in der Hand hatte. Den Erbauer kenne ich aber schon viele Jahre und ich in mir nahezu sicher, dass er und ich in vielen Punkten konform gehen. Ich werde mich voll Freude in der nächsten Woche bei ihm erkundigen, ob er seine Ruten wirklich so verkauft. 

davman


----------



## chris1974 (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ausgleichsgewichte sinnvoll, bzw. bis zu welchem Maß sinnvoll?*

Er verkauft sie so wie ich es ihm gesagt habe und das funktioniert bei der SS2H, der SS3 und der Tactilus ganz hervorragend.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ausgleichsgewichte sinnvoll, bzw. bis zu welchem Maß sinnvoll?*



davman schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade mal auf der Terasse 120Gr drangeklebt und einen Wurf simuliert. Da wabbelt immer noch nix.


Du musst auch richtig reinhauen! 
(was geklebt und ohne echte Köderlasten gar nicht recht geht)

Hängt einmal wie oben gesagt vom persönlichen Empfinden ab, der eine stört sich eher dran als der andere. Wenn man das Nachwackeln abfangen muss, ist das auch eine echte Anglerbelastung.
Dann von der Länge und Stärke des Handteils, bei einem dünnen Handteil wackelt es mit viel weniger Gewicht nach oder schwingt gar schon auf, als eines dicker und stärker gebaut.  
Mit den langen Stecken sind wir uns ja einig.


----------



## davman (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ausgleichsgewichte sinnvoll, bzw. bis zu welchem Maß sinnvoll?*

Ich wdrde es testen.  Morgen wird rein gehauen[emoji12]


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ausgleichsgewichte sinnvoll, bzw. bis zu welchem Maß sinnvoll?*

Naja, ich sag da nur Theorie und Praxis. Ich verlass mich da lieber auf meine persönliche Vorliebe und Erfahrung. Deshalb habe ich auch selten ein Gewicht verbaut.





> Ihr seid da auf einem total falschem Weg. Eine Spinnrute muss(sollte)  immer perfekt ausgewogen in der Hand liegen, da sonst die Rückmeldung  zum Köder einfach schlechter ist. Davon abgesehen ist es einfach nur  anstrengend, mit kopflastigen Ruten zu angeln


Du bist also der Einzige der sich auskennt und alle anderen haben keine Ahnung? Da braucht man wohl nichts mehr zu sagen.


----------



## Nevisthebrave (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ausgleichsgewichte sinnvoll, bzw. bis zu welchem Maß sinnvoll?*

ich hab nur meine Shimano select shad mit ca. 60gr. ausgebleit. ist OK
aber nu auch kein Muss. jeder wie er gerne mag, je kleiner und leichter die Ruten, desto unwichtiger empfinde ich das Ausgleichen!


----------



## Keyless (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ausgleichsgewichte sinnvoll, bzw. bis zu welchem Maß sinnvoll?*

Du bastelst da also 60g hinten ran? 
 Ist die Aufnahme im Griff überhaupt lang genug für das Gewicht?
 Rutengewicht mal eben um 1/3 erhöhen ist ja-ich weiss nicht was.
 Ich habe die Rute auch aber mir fehlen da hinten keine 60g.
 Gruss Ulf


----------



## Nevisthebrave (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ausgleichsgewichte sinnvoll, bzw. bis zu welchem Maß sinnvoll?*



Keyless schrieb:


> Du bastelst da also 60g hinten ran?
> Ist die Aufnahme im Griff überhaupt lang genug für das Gewicht?
> Rutengewicht mal eben um 1/3 erhöhen ist ja-ich weiss nicht was.
> Ich habe die Rute auch aber mir fehlen da hinten keine 60g.
> Gruss Ulf



du, ich hab nochmal nachgeschaut. es sind nur 45 gr.
hab einfach nach Empfinden reingeschaut. mal mit, mal ohne geangelt. mir hat´s mit Gewichten besser gefallen. ich greife vielleicht etwas weiter vorm Rollenfuß. vielleicht ist da der Hebel anders. mir ist das Gewicht da auch ziemlich egal. Hauptsache der Stock angelt sich komfortabel. Probier doch einfach mal Gewichte aus! aber wie gesagt, jeder wie er mag:
LG Marcel


----------



## Guinst (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ausgleichsgewichte sinnvoll, bzw. bis zu welchem Maß sinnvoll?*

Also ich hab heute mal probehalber 2x15g Stabbleie mit Klebeband hinten am Griff befestigt. 
Bestimmt ist es nochmal etwas anderes, wenn das Gewicht im Blank, oder als Scheibe/Kappe hinten dran ist, aber für mich ist das nichts.
Finde es besser ohne Gewichte. :g


----------



## Keyless (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ausgleichsgewichte sinnvoll, bzw. bis zu welchem Maß sinnvoll?*

Nee, ich werde da ganz sicher kein Gewicht hinten reinbasteln. Bin absolut zufrieden damit wie sie sind. 
 Sollte auch kein Angriff auf dich sein, mir erschliesst sich halt der Sinn nicht erst eine möglichst leichte Rute zu kaufen und dann soviel Gewicht zufügen.
 Aber wie du schon sagst jeder soll machen womit er Glücklich wird.
 Gruss Ulf


----------



## sam1000-0 (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ausgleichsgewichte sinnvoll, bzw. bis zu welchem Maß sinnvoll?*



davman schrieb:


> Tach zusammen
> 
> Ich höre und lese immer wieder über das Balance/Gewichts Problem bei längeren (270) Ruten. Ihr seid da auf einem total falschem Weg. Eine Spinnrute muss(sollte) immer perfekt ausgewogen in der Hand liegen, da sonst die Rückmeldung zum Köder einfach schlechter ist. Davon abgesehen ist es einfach nur anstrengend, mit kopflastigen Ruten zu angeln. nun zu den Fakten: Ob eine Rute 150 ohne oder 300 gr mit Ausgleich wiegt, ändert nix an der Leistungsfähigkeit des Blanks. Ihr angelt doch praktisch nur mit dem Teil vor dem Griff (Wohlgemerkt Spinnruten fürs Süsswasser). Warum sollte ein Gewicht hinten denn auch die Biegekurve oder die Elastizität verändern??? Und das Mehrgewicht ist zu vernachlässigen bzw. es weg zu lassen kostet euch viel mehr Leistung der Rute. Warum lasst ihr euch in den Geschäften Ruten verkaufen, die nicht in der Mitte des Rollenfussen ausbalanciert sind? Ihr kauft damit nicht fertig gebaute Ruten, die dann bei Rutenbauern landen, um sie fertig zu machen. Einige Händler schwatzen dann was von Rolle als Ausgleichsgewicht. Bitte verlasst sofort und ohne Kommentar solche "Fach"geschäfte. Das ist falsch und frech.  Und wer greift greift denn bitte mit mit seinen Händen unterschiedlich weit von der eigenen Körperachse weg?? Die Hand umschließt doch instinktiv den Rollenfuss mit Mittel und Rinfinger. Leute ihr wollt angeln und nicht komplizierte Körperbeherrschung erlernen. Schaut euch doch zum Spass mal eine Selbstgebaute Rute bei einem Freund an und angelt damit mal ein paar Stunden. Dann werdet ihr die augen aufmachen und eure Ruten umbauen. |wavey:
> Nebenbei ist das Rutenbauen ein sehr einfaches Handwerk, dass nahezu jeder schnell erlernen kann.
> lg davman



Nun, die Händler haben schon etwas Recht mit dem ausgleichen der
Balance über das Gewicht der Rolle aber das ist nur bis
etwa 20g möglich.Wenn man mehr brauch dann nur über dem Stiel der Rute.
Mancheiner magt aber die Rutenlästigkeit.
Ich gehöre nicht dazu und eine ausbalancierte, feinfühlige Rute,
die über 230g Gesamtgewicht wiegt, ist für mich uninteressant.


----------



## Fr33 (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ausgleichsgewichte sinnvoll, bzw. bis zu welchem Maß sinnvoll?*

Ich als Hobby Rutenbauer sage immernoch, dass es ein hartnäckiges Märchen ist, dass man kopflastige Ruten mit ner schwereren Rolle ausgleichen soll. Selbst wenn man dir Rute nur am Fore-Grip hält und dann mit die Rolle hinter dem Handgelenk hat - so ist das Gewicht zu nach am Drehpunkt (der Hand). Anstelle ne 100gr schwerere Rolle hier hin zu packen, macht es mehr sinn, rund 20Gr in Heck der Rute zu packen. Im Endeffekt muss das aber jeder für sich entscheiden....

 Was die Industrie da immer tolle Daten für die Kunden bereit hält ist ein anderes Thema...


----------



## sluggish (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ausgleichsgewichte sinnvoll, bzw. bis zu welchem Maß sinnvoll?*






Ein wenig Physik, bzw. Drehmomente anhand einer Angel...

Drehpunkt A: Der Steg der Rolle sitzt Zwischen Ring- und Mittelfinger, ist somit unser Drehtpunkt.

Drehpunkt B: Der Steg der Rolle sitzt Richtung Griffende unterhalb des kleinen Fingers. Drehpunkt verlagiert sich somit um ~5 cm Richtung Kopf.

Nun zum Ausgleichen mittels Rolle(F_Rolle) oder Kontergewicht (F_konter) am Griffende...

Die Gleichung für Drehpunkt A:
M = F_Konter * 40 + F_result_Griff * 20 + F_rolle * 0 + F_result_Kopf * 80

Die Gleichung für Drehpunkt B:
M = F_Konter * 45 + F_result_Griff * 25 + F_rolle * 5 + F_result_Kopf * 75

_Achtung: 
1. Es werden alle Drehmomente ADDIERT, denn die Kräfte links vom Drehpunkt sind POSITIV, die Kräfte rechts vom Drehpunkt NEGATIV. 
Ergo: Ist das Ergebnis negativ haben wir eine Kopflastige Rute, ist es positiv, haben wir eine Fußlastige Rute.
2. Die Änderung von F_result_Griff und F_result_Kopf sowie deren "Hebel" habe ich in dem Beispiel vernachlässigt, könnte aber "ins Gewicht" fallen._

*Fazit:* Das Gewicht der Rolle fällt je nach Griff, gar nicht (Drehpunkt A: Faktor 0 da kein Hebel) oder nur marginal (Drehpunkt B: Faktor 5 als Hebel) "ins Gewicht".
Vgl.: Das Kontergewicht am Griffende hätte einen Faktor 40 bzw. 45.

*Beispiel:*
Um die Rute auszugleichen benötigen wir ein 30 Gramm Blei am Griffende und unser Drehpunkt sei Griffbedingt 5cm vor dem Rollensteg. Dies wünschen wir aber durch eine andere Rolle auszugleichen....
Die Rolle müsste nun 30*45/5 = 270 Gramm schwerer sein.

Was allerdings eine schwere Rolle in jedem Fall erreicht, ist die Trägheit der Rute zu erhöhen, sprich wenn die Rute das verlangen hat sich zu "drehen" wirkt das Gewicht der Rolle dem Ganzen gefühlt verlangsamend entgegen.

#h


----------



## Tobi92 (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ausgleichsgewichte sinnvoll, bzw. bis zu welchem Maß sinnvoll?*

Gut und verständlich erklärt, das Prinzip sollte dadurch klar sein.

Es sollte aber auch allen klar sein, dass es zur tatsächlichen Berechnung des benötigten Gewichts nicht ausreicht. 

Die Streckenlasten F_result_Kopf und F_result_Griff, welche aufgrund des Konus eine Steigung aufweisen, müssten über ein Integral berechnet werden. Auch sind Komponenten wie zb Ringe nicht miteinbezogen.


----------



## chris1974 (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ausgleichsgewichte sinnvoll, bzw. bis zu welchem Maß sinnvoll?*

Theoretische Physik ist soooo geil. Ein Haufen Zahlen die das aussagen was man hören will und mit denen niemand was anfangen kann, aber letztendlich jeder stillschweigend kopfnickend zustimmt.

10 Minuten Garage incl. schlechtem Bild. Rute ist eine Tactilus 
Grifflänge: 55cm
Unterkante Rollenhalter: 34,5cm
Gewicht Spitzenteil: 27g
Gewicht Handteil: 150g

- Roter Strich: 
Aufgebaute Rute (Tactilus mit 177g) ohne Rolle ausbalanciert

- Blauer Strich: 
Mit einer Daiwa Morethan 3012 ausbalanciert (288g Gewicht)

-Schwarzer Strich:
Mit einer Saltiga 4000H ausbalanciert (460g Gewicht)

Will man die Rute beim Schwerpunkt am Blauen Pfeil (_Rollenfußgreifer_) ausbalancieren, braucht man (ich hatte dabei die Morethan montiert, wobei das Ausgleichsgewicht auch bei der Saltiga das gleiche ist) 74g Blei zusätzlich am Ende des Griffes.

Also ich persönlich halte die Rute ja lieber am Vorgriff bevor ich - wie in dem Fall - 74g Blei einbaue und dann eine Spinnrute mit 75g WG habe, die 251g schwer ist. Zumal die Balance je nach Ködergewicht, Köderart und Strömung sowieso wieder fürn Ar*** ist (mal ganz davon abgesehen das ich niemanden kenne der die Rute beim Spinnfischen exakt waagerecht hält).


----------



## sluggish (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ausgleichsgewichte sinnvoll, bzw. bis zu welchem Maß sinnvoll?*



chris1974 schrieb:


> Theoretische Physik ist soooo geil.


Auch die theoretische Physik ist geil. Schön, dass Sie das auch so sehen. Nur was hat das mit dem Thema zu tun?



chris1974 schrieb:


> Ein Haufen Zahlen die das aussagen was man hören will


Leider nein!



chris1974 schrieb:


> und mit denen niemand was anfangen kann


Schließen Sie bitte nicht von Ihrem gewohnten Umfeld und dessen Ereignishorizont auf die gesamte Leserschaft, das wäre nicht richtig.



chris1974 schrieb:


> aber letztendlich jeder stillschweigend kopfnickend zustimmt.


Gott sei Dank - nicht!


----------



## Tobi92 (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ausgleichsgewichte sinnvoll, bzw. bis zu welchem Maß sinnvoll?*

Würds eig. nicht der theoretische Physik zuordnen, sondern der Statik, welche vielseitig Verwendung findet, ob nun Maschinenbau, Gebäudetechnik usw., das Prinzip is immer das selbe. 

Hat man das einmal verstanden, kann man sich Dinge selbst erklären, welche für die meisten unverständlich bleiben. 

Allerdings is dafür ein gewisses Maß an Interesse und Eigenengagement erforderlich.


----------



## chris1974 (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ausgleichsgewichte sinnvoll, bzw. bis zu welchem Maß sinnvoll?*

Du hast bei Deiner Berechnung ein bisschen was vergessen; wie z. B. den Schwerpunkt der Rolle (geht ja schließlich nicht um den Mittelpunkt des Rollenfußes, sondern um den Schwerpunkt und der ist je nach Rolle woanders und ändert sich auch bei jedem Spulenhub ständig), wie man die Rolle fasst (Zeige-/Mittelfinger, Mittel-/Ringfinger, ..), ob der Finger auf dem Blank liegt und die Rute ggf. nach unten drückt. Pollenstaub, Spinnweben, Grashalme auf dem Spitzenteil nicht vergessen (Mittelwert zwischen nass und trocken selbstverständlich).
Das jetzt noch mit einberechnen, noch komplizierter machen und dann ans Wasser gehen und feststellen das man die ganzen Formeln vergessen kann, weil man die Rute nicht in lose in der Hand liegen hat, sondern festhält oder z. B. der Griff auf dem Unterarm aufliegt und es total egal ist ob man ausgerechnete 48g Auswuchtgewichte verklebt oder nur eine 10g schwerere Abschlusskappe verbaut hat.

Was ihr da erklärt ist theoretisch vollkommen richtig, nur bringt es am Wasser keinen Vorteil ob man eine Rute mit 12g oder 38g ausbalanciert.


----------



## Tobi92 (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ausgleichsgewichte sinnvoll, bzw. bis zu welchem Maß sinnvoll?*



Tobi92 schrieb:


> Gut und verständlich erklärt, das Prinzip sollte dadurch klar sein.
> 
> Es sollte aber auch allen klar sein, dass es zur tatsächlichen Berechnung des benötigten Gewichts nicht ausreicht.



Bei solch einfachen Modellen arbeitet man ja auch getreu dem Motto "Probieren geht über studieren", unter anderem da es sich um einen Einzelfall handelt, man kein Risiko eingeht und es schneller geht. 

Die obige Berechnung, sollte denke ich nur klar stellen, wie sinnvoll es ist, eine Rute über die Rolle auszubalanzieren.


----------



## davman (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ausgleichsgewichte sinnvoll, bzw. bis zu welchem Maß sinnvoll?*

Nach dem schnellem Überfliegen

Die Komponenten sind ja beim Themenstarter schon verbaut und somit als veränderliche Parameter nicht mehr zu Verfügung. Bleibt also nur am anderen Ende optimieren.

davman

P.S. 
Nach Gesprächen mit mehreren befreundeten Rutenbauern, fand ich nur einen, der die Ruten nicht in der Höhe des Rollenhalters ausbalanciert. Und der Eine macht es auch nur nicht bein den Kleinserien für einen namhaften Hersteller. Alle anderen Ruten haben mehr oder weniger Blei hinten drin. Klar ist dabei, dass man die Menge des Bleis durch die geschickte Auswahl der Kompnenten und der Menge an Lack beeinflussen kann. 

davman


----------



## sluggish (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: Ausgleichsgewichte sinnvoll, bzw. bis zu welchem Maß sinnvoll?*



Tobi92 schrieb:


> Die obige Berechnung, sollte denke ich nur klar stellen, wie sinnvoll es ist, eine Rute über die Rolle auszubalanzieren.


Richtig. :vik:

Je nach Griff (in Bezug auf Position des Rollenstegs) macht es wenig bis gar keinen Sinn. Darum ging es hier.


----------

